# From Portugal (EU country) to UK



## PedroRi (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi,

I want to go to England and work on a contract basis.

I would like to know some things about contracts.

Can you please help?

Thank you in advance.

P.S - I'm an IT Engineer.


1) One company has a daily rate of 600 gbps (when they contract eng.) Will I receive the money every day or they pay at the end of each month?

2) What will be my net income if I go to the UK alone and start work earning 600 gbps as a daily rate?


----------

